# London for Immigrant suckers: So long, Yugoslavia



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

At birth, every man receives a gift pack that defines him and follows him throughout his life. The gift pack includes the parents, place of birth, the country of birth and religion. Peter Kovach's pack has been sponsored by the Government who were introducing a new religion: Yugoslav.
London for Immigrant suckers is an account of one man's journey from childhood to middle age but with an additional, major, element... It is also the account of the latter stages of the life of a nation.
The story of the decline and breakup of Yugoslavia are told through the tale of one man.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01H0MD002


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Actually, if you are interested, here is the most realistic review and it will tell you what is it all about:

http://forums.onlinebookclub.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=38570

(to moderator; if I'm not allowed to post this link, please delete it and forgive me, I was young and foolish)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that this re-bumping posts to the top of the page have a little or no significance at all, but as I have nothing better to do, I'll post a 4-star review:

"Being quite a history buff, especially in regard to Eastern Europe, I couldn’t help but be very impressed by how well the author blended in historical accuracy into the read, which ultimately gives the book a very strong sense of realism and made it easy for me to stay hooked on the read. As well as this, author Kolya S writes with a very well-refined and concise writing style that flows well throughout each chapter into the next. I personally find it refreshing to come across an author that doesn’t stuff the pages full of filler and ‘fluff’. “London for Immigrant Suckers” is not the best book I’ve ever read, but it’s still right up there with prior reads I’ve come across this past year that I consider to have definitely been worth giving a chance. I recommend this book for anyone who is looking for a sort of coming-of-age story that is far from generic."


----------



## cafecorner (Nov 15, 2016)

Haha, I'll re-bump it for you. Catchy title...good luck


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

cafecorner said:


> Haha, I'll re-bump it for you. Catchy title...good luck


Thanks.


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

I thought that this was an exceptionally well crafted story. The personal narrative is brilliantly interwoven with the history and ultimate collapse of Yugoslavia. The pace is excellent and the many and various characters are substantial and well drawn, The central character, having left Yugoslavia, travels through 1980s/1990s London meeting a range of weird and wonderful characters. The place and time (80s/90s London) are very well created as seen through the eyes of a somewhat ingenou, but also very complex, immigrant.


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Now available in paperback.


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

For the love of writing review:

http://www.fortheloveofwriting.net/book-review-of-london-for-immigrant-suckers-so-long-yugoslavia-by-kolya-s/


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

back to $0.99 for a week.


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Reader's favorite:

London for Immigrant Suckers: So Long Yugoslavia by Kolya S is Peter Kovach’s exceptional odyssey as an immigrant in the UK, a story that features powerful historical experiences and references. While sharing the story of Peter, his hardships and the many challenges he has to face as an immigrant while struggling to come to terms with the social and political reality back home, this story explores the last stages and the disintegration of Yugoslavia and looks at that piece of history through the eyes of a humorous character. There is no way readers won’t feel connected with the protagonist as they follow him in his efforts to find a job, in his multiple relationships over the years, and his immigration issues. 

The narrative voice is something like I have never heard before — jovial and humorous — and the entire story is written in a style that breaks the rules of English grammar in many ways. But it is fun. It is something that doesn’t feel like the author’s fault, but a reflection of the narrator’s unique way of saying things — even when the voice addresses readers directly. I knew I’d love this story when I read the first line: “Until a few years ago, Peter Kovach thought that he was among the coolest male specimens available on the market.” It was intriguing and begged me to find out why this man thought so highly of himself and what happened so that he dropped that thinking a few years ago. Kolya S has created a beautiful story and a great character, and I enjoyed the way immigrant issues are handled in the story. London for Immigrant Suckers: So Long Yugoslavia combines humor with originality to give one of the best entertainments readers could have.


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Another reader's favorite review, although this is only 4 stars, but hey, 4 stars are better than 2, I suppose ...

London for Immigrant Suckers: So long, Yugoslavia by Kolya S is a historically based fiction novel that would appeal most to a diversified audience of mature young adults and adults who enjoy historical fiction about Yugoslavia. Peter Kovach is a Bosnian who arrived in the United Kingdom before the breakup of Yugoslavia. Peter Kovach shares his experiences as an immigrant in London, as well as what life was like for him living in Bosnia. Peter’s experiences range from having to work within the British system to find schooling, housing, and employment. Along the way, Peter picks up two marriages and two children, with whom he is unsure if he shares any biological relationship. Will Peter make a new life for himself in the UK or will depression take hold of him and ruin his life? 

London for Immigrant Suckers: So long, Yugoslavia by Kolya S was a book that I found a little confusing at first because, while the book is written in English, there were some phrases that I did not fully understand. However, as I continued to read, I got the feeling that the author did this deliberately in order to help me to better understand Peter Kovach as an immigrant. Once I got used to the writing style and realized it was deliberate, I found the book very interesting as it provided a realistic feel of what an immigrant who left their home country would have to deal with and experience. Prior to reading this book, I never really thought about the hardships that immigrants face when leaving their home country and all that is familiar to them. Overall, I found this book enjoyable from a cultural perspective and I would be interested in future books written by this author.


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Amazon review, 4 stars

I enjoyed this book, admittedly more than I thought I was going to.
I have never read Koyla S before nor did I know what to expect based on the title.

The novel tells a story about Peter and while it’s not a historical novel, it was certainly educational in Yugoslav history.
The novel is both light-hearted and humorous but I certainly felt heartbreak from the very beginning. Peter finds himself in two marriages he doesn’t necessarily want to be in, one out of necessity and the second to Freya who gives him two children he doesn’t necessarily want. In turn he shows disinterest which trickles down onto his children;

“Not only that he didn’t want Peter speaking that difficult language in front of his friends, he didn’t want him speaking English either, because his accent wasn’t like the accents of the other children’s fathers, most of who were English.”

The entire novel takes you through Peter’s life which is incredibly interesting with the storyline keeping you hooked and wanting to read more. It takes you through Peter washing dishes to becoming a bar manager and a “self-sufficient bar scammer” working with drug dealers to betting on donkeys and helping his sister afford an apartment.
And while Peter becomes a recluse which eventually leads to broken relationships, Koyla S brilliantly weaves humour throughout the sadness;

“She looked like she did Pilates for a living… Maybe, just maybe, if there was a low budget movie to be made about the life of Monica Seles – the latest slim line version, Freya could stand a chance of winning the part of Steffi Graf.”

There are a few minor grammatical and spelling errors but as I read through I was wondering if it was almost done on purpose as I found it only added to what the novel was portraying and fully immersing you into the story.

Overall London for Immigrant Suckers is insightful and sad, humorous and lighthearted and while not classified as historical, certainly educational.


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Amazon;

London for Immigrant suckers is a very unique and gripping story about the brutal split of Yugoslavia. The story is about something very serious yet somethings are described in a fun way using many pop culture references.

I enjoyed the writing style of Kolya S. You can really feel what the characters are experiencing with the way it’s described. And that is not an easy thing to pull off as a writer. I wasn’t too familiar with Yugoslavia and London night life but after reading this book I now have a personal interest in them both. This book was a pleasure to read and I highly recommend it!


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

review from Amazon.de

I enjoyed this book very much. It's Peter's journey from childhood in Yugoslavia to middle age in London, on his way to America.
The 4 and 5 star reviews on Amazon.com and Amazon.uk express it 'better than I can. One of the rare times when the praises are well-deserved.


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Amazon.com

I enjoyed “London for Immigrant Suckers” greatly. Very well mastered, written in a descriptive language, full of small but valuable details, it became a real page-turner for me.
This is the life-story of Peter Kovach, from a small town of Bugojno in central Bosnia, who immigrated to London. The story is divided into three books, devoted to different fateful periods and events in Peter’s life. The third-person narration, through which the story is conveyed is outstanding. The author has done splendid job developing characters: Peter, Freya, Dean, they are all so image-bearing and vivid. The book is full of historical facts and events, which are presented very accurately.
I’ve greatly enjoyed the flashbacks, reading with excitement and interest about Peter’s childhood and teenage years in Yugoslavia. The chapter about Peter visiting his hometown, meeting old friends and parents is so astonishing and full of uneхpected occurrences. And I was also really touched by the chapter “This is how it feels to be lonely.”
With all the seeming simplicity of the plot, this book is a very serious, thoroughly written, highly thought-provoking read. It analyzes many aspects of human existence, choices and unexpected turns of life. I highly recommend this book to everyone!


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Amazon.co.uk

A gripping and effective story ... It is unique and eye-opening.


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Amazon.com

"I would read and re-read this book a thousand times"


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Free on Kindle unlimited. Otherwise $2.99


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

A gripping story with plenty of dry humour.’ The Wishing Shelf Book Awards


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/London-immigrant-suckers-long-Yugoslavia-ebook/dp/B01H0MD002

Free on kindle unlimited










*
<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Duplicate threads may be removed without comment. --Ann> 
*


----------



## kbamazonian (Nov 11, 2016)

Free on Kindle for the next few days.


----------

